

Tor2web: Tor anonymized content available to all - bootload
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/12/tor-anonymized.html

======
bootload
_"... Two veteran coders have teamed up to create a kind of Google for the
anonymous underweb.

Aaron Swartz, a Reddit developer, and Virgil Griffith, creator of WikiScanner,
have created a new service called tor2web that gives users access to website
hosted anonymously on the Tor network ..."_

Pretty good timing given the UK Wikipedia ban ~
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/09/wikipedia-i...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/09/wikipedia-
iwf-ban-lifted) and the proposed Australian Internet filter ~
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/2871574175/in/set-7215...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/2871574175/in/set-72157607387630079/)

------
wmf
How long will it last? If nobody can track down the origin of a site, they'll
just sure the Tor2web operators instead.

~~~
aaronsw
I assume you mean "sue" for "sure". They can try, but what we're doing is
legal, so they won't succeed any more than they would by suing MAE East for
routing packets to some bad site.

